# Short Lifespan of AF Wooly Trio



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

I got the AF Wooly Trio in January and have probably used them a few times a month so like 20 times. The two larger types are pretty much destroyed now. The small one is okay. 

During the last 3 or 4 washes clumps of the wool has been dropping off during use.

How long have you guys had your AF Woolies for? I am quite disappointed. While they aren't quite as expensive as the 'Wheel Woolies', they are still pretty pricey. 

They have not been used with any harsh chemicals (just a good dose of body shampoo). 

If I choose to buy some new ones, how can I ensure that they last for longer?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just get wheel whoolies. The AF ones are cheap and not robust enough for wheels period.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Looks like I found out the hard way.. 

Have you got the original wheel Woolies? How long you had em? Are they still going strong?


----------



## Boothy (Aug 19, 2010)

At last, somebody else has suffered the same fate as me. First set were destroyed within about 5 uses. I complained and got another set and they did exactly the same. They are utter sh*te! It's not the only item I've had from them that's been poor quality so I've totally boycotted them now and I told them so. EZ detail brush all the way for me now. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

I've had my wheel Woolies for around four years now and they're still going strong. Not cheap but worth it


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

same with mine. used them for about 4 washes before all the "wooly" reduced to "not much wooly" and they ended up like bald dusters. I went back to my EZ detail after I repaired the end with a real of tape.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

I’ve had my Wheel Woolies for 3 years and they still look new.


----------



## Kristian87 (Jun 23, 2019)

A month shy of 2 years for my wheel woolies, been used & abused but going strong - wouldn't consider anything else. I do use the large EZ Detail brush for the barrels however, wheel woolies for the spokes/wheel faces. Paid £40 delivered.


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

Benfr16 said:


> Looks like I found out the hard way..
> 
> Have you got the original wheel Woolies? How long you had em? Are they still going strong?


Ive had my original wheel woolies around 6-7 years, on average i guess they've been used every 2-3 weeks!


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

tomlister said:


> Ive had my original wheel woolies around 6-7 years, on average i guess they've been used every 2-3 weeks!


This ^^^^ says all you need to know.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Had my wheel woolies for 6 years used on a weekly basis still going strong


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

I've my wheel whoolies 3 years, with 5 of us using them every week. Like Brand new still, got a cheap set of 7 from another company there for different sized brushes just before christmas and they're ready for the bin.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

My small and medium wheel woolies are fine after 2 years, but my large brush is starting to drop tufts of wool quicker than Wayne Rooney drops hair! Bit disappointed with it to be honest.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

4 years and still holding together. The largest looks abit rough but no loose bits. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

This thread alone has made me decide on a set of wheel woolies. End of. 

Cheapest place to pick up a set??


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I’ve had my genuine wheel woolies for 6 years now and they are still performing brilliantly. I purchased mine from Polished Bliss.

I will say that over time they have become quite rough so as of two weeks ago I have switched to Gyeon’s wheel brush which is similar to a wheel woolie but made from microfibre and it’s really good. I obviously can’t comment on longevity just yet.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Benfr16 said:


> Looks like I found out the hard way..
> 
> Have you got the original wheel Woolies? How long you had em? Are they still going strong?


3-4 years and all 3 are still going strong :thumb:


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

no probs with wheel woolies here, about 5 years and still look relatively unused.


----------

